
How to compare two packed bitfields without having to unpack each field - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190301-00/?p=101065
======
rurban
It's from Raymond Chen's "The Old New Thing" blog in a new design, hardly
recognizable. It's a pity they changed the layout.

The trick is pure magic, never thought about it that way.

